# Looking for "Green Zone" for free



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am trying to find a 'free' airing' of the movie, "Green Zone", with Matt Damon, Amy Ryan, Jason Isaacs and Greg Kinnear. I have searched all four premium movie packages on cable, plus I'm streaming Netflix, Amazon Prime, Crackle and Epix, and I cannot find it on tv or on free streaming. I'm already paying for all these movie sources and I am not willing to pay more for pay-per-view.

What am I missing here? Does anyone know where I can find a "free" version? HELP!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HBO2 March 13 at 10am EST.

It's on HBO West right now, but almost over.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Did you spell it right?

It's on HBO 5 times in the next week.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow! Geez!

How could I have missed it? Yes, I spelled it right.

Thanks a bunch. 


Update: Apparently, though my DVR's EPG goes out almost two weeks, the feeble search function can't see past the end of it's nose, but I found it the old fashioned way! :icon_stup 

Thanks again.


----------

